# I went to a specialty show..



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

This last Sunday, It was awesome. I do have a question tho, the handlers were having the dog owners run around the ring and shout at their dogs, is this pretty normal? I also saw one guy he had a big chunk or raw meat wrapped in a towel with bells on it and when the dogs came by he put the meat over the ring and the dog chomped down on it, I would think that would be distracting, is this also pretty normal?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, it is pretty normal if they run around the ring and shout at their dogs. I've never heard about the meat think though. It is to get their attention so they'd present themselves even better. 
However, some other member can probably give you a better explanation I do not know all the phrases or words in english for that particular show


----------



## gsdsrule (Apr 10, 2009)

I think it is stupid and should be stopped. Why do show people always get so extreme?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

It's called doubling...and the Germans do it too  It keeps the dogs going around the ring.

I do not double my dogs aside from training.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

We start puppies early with "sound conditioning" for double handling. When we start feeding them solid food, we also ring bells to let them know that it is time to eat. Quickly it becomes almost an instinct to respond to the bells. When they are big enough to go outside, we use the bells to call them back into the house. 

It is continued once they move into crates, but I use a different sound then. I know, as a dog trainer, that you don't have to use an obnoxious amount of noise if you train them right, so I use a silent dog whistle. The high pitch will carry above the din of dogs barking or bells ringing and people shouting. Most conformation people are not dog trainers so they take the easy way out.


----------



## gsdsrule (Apr 10, 2009)

I know what it's called. I still think it is stupid. What keeps the 
dog going is the handler and conditioning.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It's double handling. The GSD show world is notorious for it. Last I knew it was considered a disqualification in the AKC show world but the GSD ring ignored that little nugget. A lot of other breed folks have a bit of contempt for us because of it.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Quote:I know what it's called.


But another poster didn't


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I was wondering what it was called, to me it was a bit silly, but that's just my opinion ( no offense attended ). I am in handling class now with my girl Noel, for me it was really easy to catch on to see what people in a real ring were doing. Just from watching shows I know that showing and handling Noel is something Im really going to enjoy!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

If I may ask, were you at the GSD of Eugene's show?


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

yes I was.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereIt's double handling. The GSD show world is notorious for it. Last I knew it was considered a disqualification in the AKC show world but the GSD ring ignored that little nugget. A lot of other breed folks have a bit of contempt for us because of it.


Years ago I also thought double handling was in violation of AKC rules. One day I was writing something about dog shows and searched and searched for the rule. I couldn't find it anywhere so I called AKC and was surprised to find out that there isn't any rule against it. As far as I know, it's still this way.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Gayle appears to be right.







I always thought double hanlding was in violation too..but I just re-read through the Rules Applying to Dog shows and could not find it anywhere. I think I must have read it in the Obedience/Rally Regs and thought it was Conformation too...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just found some great info on history and details of double handling

click here  

and click here 

and here!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Personally, I dislike the double handling.
I was at an AKC show with a friend showing his GSD and the judge actually insisted on no doubling. She asked people (who the dog would be focusing on outside the ring) to move away to somewhere the dog couldn't see! She warned handlers that she would dismiss their dog. I don't know if she was technically allowed to do that but I thought, good for her!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Just got this off the AKC site: 

*Double Handling * Evaluate each dog solely on its merit without regard to outside influences
such as double handling. Double handling can usually be eliminated by announcing to exhibitors
and ringside that you will not tolerate the practice. You may excuse any dog from competition if
you believe someone or something is influencing its performance or showmanship other than the
dog’s handler in the ring. If there are unnecessary disturbances outside your ring, you may call for
the Show Chairman or the AKC Field Representative

Here is a link to the PDF: akc board minutes, rules, policies, guidelines conformation show judges


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Quote:yes I was.


I probably saw you and didn't even know it, lol. I had both my dogs there on Sat but only Isa on Sun.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

lol, we went on Sun. We are also going to the show in Portland, but not sure which day yet.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

We have Isa entered both days, she got her 7th RAE leg today.








And Cody came today because we got there photos taken together. I don't know if I'm bringing him tomorrow.


----------



## gsdsrule (Apr 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Xeph
> 
> 
> > Quote:I know what it's called.
> ...


Sorry, I saw my name at the top re:carlygirl and thought it was
to me. This board is a bit different than I'm used to.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: carlygirlI know what it's called. I still think it is stupid. What keeps the
> dog going is the handler and conditioning.


As most show dogs live in kennels and are not trained, Doubling is the only way to keep them moving for the numerous circles they must do at a dog show. 

If you think it is stupid, then teach YOUR dog to do it differently and show everybody else how it should be done. Don't critisize us for playing the game if you don't play too.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I use quick reply for EVERYTHING, so that happens a lot


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My dog is in WDA/USA shows (the SV-style ones) and everyone double handles. It doesn't really indicate a lack training, but keeping the dog pulling hard into the collar and driving off the rear. That is what the judges in these rings want to see. My dog sprints and claws at the ground if he can see me, so I have a very easy time. I stand behind a blind in a corner (or hide behind a friend) and simply call his name any time he starts to look bored or his head drops. Of the dogs we often compete against, he has the least ring training and yet I do the least amount of double handling.

In the shows we attend, there is really no advantage/disadvantage with regard to doubling, since everyone is allowed and the rings are typically setup to accommodate it (blinds in the corners, sometimes even an extra interior ring for doubles so we are not pushing spectators). 

And the dogs still need plenty of ring training. Teeth, testicles, and stand for exam just like in an AKC ring, plus gun fire, fast laps, off lead gaiting, group down-and-backs, and you have to do ring training for double handling to know what your dog needs and what screws him up.

ETA: I also like it because it's FUN. I can take my pet to a show and help him win a trophy! I don't have to hand him off to some gazillion dollar pro handler in frumpy clothes just to stand a chance. My friend handles my dog for me and since she just started she hasn't accepted any fees yet. She showed him at her first and second shows ever and he got trophies and excellent critiques both times.


----------

